# Ebay Sales Data Base - UPDATED 3/12/09



## DeniseM (Apr 10, 2008)

_I pulled the data out of the other thread to create a sticky.  You can continue to post and discuss your ebay finds in the other thread and I will transfer the sales data only, to a permanent sticky.

*This was getting hard for me to edit, so on 4/10/08, I  put each resort in a separate post._


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 10, 2008)

*Harborside Resort at Atlantis (Paradise Island, Bahamas)*

Harborside 2Bd LO (Platinum - Phase I) - 148.1K SO (3/3/09) - $20,100
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110353964312


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 10, 2008)

*Lakeside Terrace (Avon, CO)*

*Lakeside Terrace (Avon)**, 2 BR, Annual, Plat - $4675.00 (March 4, 2008)*


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 10, 2008)

*Sheraton Broadway Plantation (Myrtle Beach, SC)*

*SBP Platinum 2BR (not lockoff) $2056*-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=220200401103&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI

*SBP 1BR EY Platinum $2700*-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=270211818808&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI

*Sheraton Broadway Plantation (Myrtle Beach)**, 2 BR, Annual, Plat - $2325.00 (March 4, 2008)*

*Sheraton Broadway Plantation (Myrtle Beach)**, 2 BR-L/O, EOY-Even, Silver (weeks 2-6, 49-50)  - $611 (March 8, 2008)*


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 10, 2008)

*Sheraton Desert Oasis (Scottsdale, AZ)*

*Sheraton Desert Oasis (Scottsdale)**, EOY-even, small one bedroom (460 Sq ft), pre-Starwood Plat (week 1-52 floater) - $311.50  (March 6, 2008)*

*SDO 1BR smaller unit deeded week 15 $505*-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=200201251181&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI

*SDO large 1BR EY Platinum deeded week 16 $1836*-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=280200731133&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI

* (pre-starwood Float - 1 -52)*-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=280200731133&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI

*Sheraton Desert Oasis (Scottsdale)**, 2 BR-L/O, Annual, Pre-Starwood Plat (Weeks 1-52 floater) - $4550.00* (March 11, 2008)

*Sheraton Desert Oasis (Scottsdale)**, Small one bedroom, Annual, Pre-Starwood Plat (Weeks 1-52 floater) - $580.00 *(March 11, 2008)

*Sheraton Desert Oasis (Scottsdale)**, 2 BR-L/O, EOY-Odd, Post-Starwood Gold (Weeks 22-27 & 36-49) - $800 *(March 9, 2008)

*SDO 2 bed EOY sold for $1805 4/17/08* http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=69043

*SDO Small one bedroom, Annual, Pre-Starwood Plat (Weeks 1-52 floater) - $777.77* (March 16, 2008)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140213443152&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=004

*SDO 2BD LO EY $4500.00 (5/27/2008)*-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250250954570

*SDO 2 bd LO EOY odd, Pre*wood weeks 1-52, $2082 *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=200226104982

*SDO 1BR Floating $410 *-http://cgi.ebay.com/SHERATON-DESERT...ryZ15897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

SDO 2BR LO annual (1-52) - $1,525 (4/30/09)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160330468744


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 10, 2008)

*Sheraton Mountain Vista (Avon, CO)*

*Sheraton Mountain Vista (Avon)**, Large one-bedroom, Annual, Gold (Summer weeks 21-39) - $202.50 *(March 10, 2008)

*SMV 1BR Summer weeks 21-39 $103.50*-http://cgi.ebay.com/FIVE-STAR-Shera...ryZ15897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 10, 2008)

*Sheraton PGA Vacation Resort (Port St. Lucie, FL)*

*Sheraton PGA Vacation Resort (Port St. Lucie, FL)**, 2 BR-L/O, Annual, Plat (Weeks 1-17, 40-47, 51-52) - $1075.03* (March 13, 2008)


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 10, 2008)

*Sheraton Vistana Resort (Orlando, FL)*

Vistana Lakes 2BR Floating $320
http://cgi.ebay.com/2BR-SHERATON-VI...ryZ15897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Vistana Lakes 2BR LO EOY $861
http://cgi.ebay.com/2BR-SHERATON-VI...ryZ15897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Vistana Spa 2BR Deeded week 45 $501
http://cgi.ebay.com/Orlando-Florida...ryZ15897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 10, 2008)

*Sheraton Vistana Village (Orlando, FL)*

*SVV 2BR LO Bella Platinum 84,000 SOs*-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=190195576639&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI

*SVV 2BR LO Platinum (95k SOs) $14,300*-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=290204128053&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI
*
SVV Plat 2BR LO - $7,963.05*-http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330279305762

*SVV Plat 2BR LO - $4,500*-http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250321251739 

*SVV Odd Plat 2BR LO - $2,675*-http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180300660996 

*SVV Plat 2BR - $4,751*-http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180302874859 

*SVV Gold 2BR - $305 *-http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=400005032874 

*SVV Gold 2BR - $3,050*-http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=370105055121 

*SVV Gold 2BR - $2,169*-http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260307712844 
*
SVV Gold 2BR – $3,754*-http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260305949967 

*SVV EOY odd Gold 2BR - $2,325*-http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=390002771202

*SVV Bella EOY Gold 2 BR 67K SO* (11/19/08)-$2000.00-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270303176842


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 10, 2008)

*Westin Aruba Ocean Villas (Palm Beach, Aruba)*

It has been reported that construction of this resort is on hold indefinitely.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 10, 2008)

*Westin Desert Willow (Palm Desert, CA)*

No ebay sales reported.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 10, 2008)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas (Lahaina, Maui, HI)*

*WKORV 1Bd (81K SO) - $16,5000* (2/25/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320212203911&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011

*WKORV 2Bd LO IV (148.1K SO) - $24,500*-(1/23/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290198897349&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019

*WKORV 2Bd LO IV EOY odd (148.1 K SOs) - $10,000*-(5/6/08)http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290226421371&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019

*WKORV, 1br, OV EY: $14,600, 6/11/08-*http://cgi.ebay.com/WESTIN-KAANAPAL...ryZ15897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

*WKORV Ocean view 2BR LO $21,280.17 *(questionable) http://cgi.ebay.com/WESTIN-KAANAPAL...ryZ15897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

*WKORV 1Bd - 81K SO (2/17/09) - $11,900* 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110349692297

*WKORV 2Bd LO (Premium-small) IV - 148.1K SO (3/3/09) - $17,200*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260367321397

*WKORV 2Bd LO (IV - Deluxe) - 148.1K SO (3/18/09) - $18,000*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300299828392

WKORV 2Bd LO Deluxe IV or OV? (148.1K SO) - $16,100 (4/5/09)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130297034881


> DavidnRobin:  Based on MFs - this unit is likely a Deluxe unit - auction did not state whether is is an IV or OV units (incredibly bad not to include this info)



WKORV 2Bd LO IV Dlx (148.1K SO) - $14,302 (4/21/09)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350190485424


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 10, 2008)

*Westin Ka’anapali Ocean Resort Villas – North (Lahaina, Maui, HI)*

*WKORV-N 2Bd LO OF (148.1K SO) - $50,000* (2/20/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260205602715&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016

*WKORV-N 2Bd LO IV (148.1K SO) - $20,000* (2/9/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320206077126&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011

*WKORV-N IV (148.1K SO) - $27, 606* (2/25/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320212343282&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011

*WKORVN 2Bd LO OV EOYe - 148.1K SO - $23,067 *(3/25/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140216017261&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004

*WKORV EOY 2Bd LO OV (2/3/09) - $12,200*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220339628538

*WKORV 1Bd OV 81K SO (1/4/09) - $7,903*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350147205491

*WKORVN 2Bd LO IV - 148.1K SO - $15,600 (4/2/09)*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350183395600


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 10, 2008)

*Westin Kierland Villas (Scottsdale, AZ)*

*WKV - 2Bd LO (81K SO) - $5,325* (1/8/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190187772437&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009

*WKV - 2Bd LO (81K SO) - $9,500* (2/15/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=350023869638&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=022

*WKV - 2Bd LO (81K SO) - $8,256* (2/14/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=310021359404&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=021


> That kierlands $8256 sale was me. When I went to pay for it they said sorry it is actually silver and only 56,000 points.  I did not buy it. DJMonkey



*WKV 2Bd LO (148.1K SO) - $20,000* (1/21/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330205575198&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014

*WKV 2Bd LO (56.3K SO) - $3,650* (1/4/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=350010619654&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=022

*WKV 1Bd Dlx (25.8K SO) - $2,500* (1/31/07)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190185951677&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009

*WKV 2Bd LO (81K SO) - $8,850* (1/26/07)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190185121108&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009

*WKV (56.3K SO) - $5,350

WKV 2Bd LO (81K SO) - $11,550

WKV 2Bd LO (81K SO) - $10,200

WKV 2Bd LO (81K SO) - $10,999

WKV 2Bd LO (81K SO) - $8,751

WKV 2Bd LO (148.1K SO) - $21,000

WKV 2Bd LO (81K SO) - $11, 211*

*WKV 2Bd LO, Slvr (56.3K SO) - $2124* (3/12/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320225675003&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011

*WKV 2 Bd LO Gold - 81K SOs - $7540* (3/25/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200209477429&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010

*WKV 2 Bd LO Gold - 81K SOs - $7870 *(4/3/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190210386040&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009
(This may be a relist.)

*WKV 2 Bd LO Gold - 81K SOs - $9100 *(4/10/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=350044130638&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=022

*WKV 2 Bd LO Gold - 81K SOs - $9500* (4/10/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160224980089&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006

*WKV 2 bdm Gold EY 81K 4/13/08 $7,122 *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150235221403

*WKV 1Bd Platinum 81K SOs - $9450* (4/18/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150235630410

*WKV 2Bd LO Gold EOY odd 81K SOs - $5300 *(4/21/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280218141329&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018

*WKV 2Bd LO Gold (81K SO) - $9500* (4/23/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190215845010&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009

*WKV 1Bd Plat Premium - 81K SO - $10,100* (4/28/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190217088853&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009

*WKV 1Bd Prem - Silver - 30,500 SO - $2550 *(4/30/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180236275822&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008

*WKV 2Bd LO - Gold - 81,000 SO - $9300 *(4/30/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290225153071&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019

*WKV 1Bd Prem - Gold - 44,000 SO - $3605 *(4/30/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190217561446&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009

*WKV 2Bd LO Gold (81K SOs) - $8,200* (5/7/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270233503263&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017

*WKV 1Bd Premium - Gold (44K SO) - $3550 *(5/10/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110250232139&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001

*WKV 2Bd LO - Gold (81K SO) - $7100 *(5/12/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290228284742&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019


> I think this is the lowest price yet... DavidnRobin



*WKV 2Bd LO Silver, 56.3K SOs - $5100* (5/22/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270237854633&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017

*WKV 1Bd Prem - Silver - $2551 (44K SOs) * (5/24/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110254471015&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001

*WKV 2BD LO - Gold (81K SOs) - $6100.00*-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=380028488848

*WKV 1Bd Premium Gold (44K SO) - $4200 *(6/2/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=360056629952&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=023

*WKV 2Bd LO Silver (56.3K SO) - $3050* (6/4/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=350064794893&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=022

*WKV Gold 2BD LO EY (81K SOs) -- $9100* (6/11/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290236268726

*WKV EOY Plat Sm. 1 Bdm (67100 SO) $4250 (6/29/08)-*-http://cgi.ebay.com/WESTIN-KIERLAND...ryZ15897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

*WKV 2BR LO EOY Gold weeks 22-27, 36-49 $5500* http://cgi.ebay.com/WESTIN-KIERLAND...ryZ15897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

WKV 2Bd Gold 81K SO (12/29/08) - $6,405
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150317434252

WKV 2Bd Gold 81K SO (1/3/09) - $8,100
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350146662555

WKV 2Bd Gold 81K SO (1/11/09) - $10,100
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350149988186

*WKV 2Bd LO Gold - 81K SO (2/18/09) - $6,200*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300292907001
This is a drop of about $2K compared to around 1 year ago.

*WKV 2Bd LO Platinum - 148.1K SO (2/24/09) - $17,590* http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=310123858418

WKV 1Bd Deluxe (small) - 67.1K SO (2/28/09) - $5,101
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170304570831


> This may have been a fraudulent seller - I received an email from eBay about this seller and the closed ad has been removed. - DavidnRobin



WKV 2Bd LO Platinum - 148.1K SO (2/28/09) - $15,712
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270347500725

WKV 2Bd LO Gold - 81K SO - (3/7/09) - $5,391
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320346399777

WKV 2Bd LO - Gold - 81K SO (3/11/09) - $6,202
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300298280648

WKV 1Bd Premium - Silver - 30.5K SO (3/16/09) - $1,750
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320349069351

WKV 2Bd LO Gold (81K SO) - $4,250 (4/6/09)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180343257158


> DavidnRobin:  I believe this is the lowest eBay price for this unit-type at WKV (close to a $4K drop from a year ago)



WKV 2Bd LO - Gold (81K SO) -$6301 (4/27/09)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350192879660

WKV 2Bd LO Silver EOYe (56.3K SO) - $2100 (4/30/09)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220401897333

WKV 1Bd Dlx/small Plat. EOYo (67.1K SO) - $1997 (4/28/09)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110381131580


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 10, 2008)

*Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort Villas (Cancun, Mexico)*

*WLOR (Lagunamar) 2Bd LO EOYe Plat+, $12,500 *(3/26/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290215797496&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 10, 2008)

*Westin Mission Hills (Rancho Mirage, CA)*

*WMH 2Bd LO Plat - $10,012* (1/17/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140197510036&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004

*WMH 2Bd LO Gold - $4800 *(2/15/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/WESTIN-MISSION-...ryZ15897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas (Princeville, Kauai, HI)


WMH 2Bd LO - Silver - $150 (4/9/09)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180342904648
{dodgy eBay seller - I believe this is a relist}

WMH 2Bd - Plat - $6100 (4/16/09)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300306799048

*WMH 2Bd LO (Silver) - EOY even - $150 (3/26/09)*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=370175382238


*WMH 2Bd LO, Gold - $5100 *(11/1/07)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sid=m37&satitle=140171971923&category0=&fvi=1
Note: SVO reported to have exercised ROFR (12/3/07)

*WMH 2Bd LO Plat - $10,300* (3/3/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140210698917&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004

*WMH 2Bd LO Gld- $4150 *(3/10/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140212594831&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004

*WMH 2Bd LO Float wk1-52 - $7080* (3/18/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260219643501&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016

*WMH 2Bd LO - Gold - $4050 * (4/22/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140224984209&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004

*WMH 2Bd LO EOY odd - Gold - $2750* (4/22/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140224985932&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004

*WMH 2Bd LO - Gold - $4050 *(4/30/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140227171907&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004

*WMH 2Bd LO Gold - $3800 *(5/14/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140231177580&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004

*WMH 2Bd - Gold (Floats 22-27, 36-49) $3049 *(5/31/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140235476518&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004
*
WMH Gold 2BR LO $3500*-http://cgi.ebay.com/2BR-LOCKOFF-WES...ryZ15897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
*
WMH 2BR LO Platinum 1-21, 50-52 -5201*-http://cgi.ebay.com/Westin-Mission-...ryZ15897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

*WMH Plat 2BR LO - $4,200*-http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200261253044

*WMH Plat 2BR LO - $5,201*-http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=370108615037 
*
WMH Gold 2BR LO - $3,500*-http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250320547577 
*
WMH Silver 2BR LO - $1,000*-http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300265036638

*WMH Silver 2BR LO - $1,225*-http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110300841790

*WMH Silver 2BR LO - $1,026.01*-http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180299276420

*WMH Silver 2BR LO - $1,151-*http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=360105045313

*WMH 2BR LO Plat week 50* (11/17/08) - $5,468.53=http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200274224063

*WMH 2BR LO Silver (11/18/08)=$997.00 *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300273364021

*WMH 2BR LO Silver (11/20/08) - $1205.00* http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220311520250
*
WMH 2BR LO Silver (11/20/08) - $152.50* http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260315717810

WMH 2Bd LO EOY-odd Gold (3/3/09) - $680
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260367793871


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 10, 2008)

*Westin St. John, Virgin Grand (Great Cruz Bay, St. John, USVI)*

*WSJ - 2Bd Prem, Week 42 (67.1K SO) - $17,100 (1/30/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250209611254&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015

WSJ Studio Week 26 - $7,050 (1/1/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150190924821&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005

 WSJ Studio Week 28, Unit 3311 - $10,000 (2/25/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180217041124&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008

WSJ 3Bd Week 18 - $39,500

WSJ Studio, Weeks 19&20 - $7,800 (2/27/08)-http://cgi.ebay.com/Beautiful-St-Jo...ryZ15897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

WSJ Studio, Week 18, Unit 3216 - $10,300 (3/1/08)

WSJ Studio 3314/18 37K SO (1/6/09) - $8,850
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350147216812

WSJ 3Bd 4410/30 104.1K SOs - $30,000
http://cgi.ebay.com/Westin-St-John-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:13|39:1|240:1318

WSJ 2Bd/3Ba 3328/22 81K SO (2/15/09) - $16,322
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190285666998http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180219025677&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008

WSJ 2Bd/3Ba (Virgin Grand) Week 33, Unit 3310 - 81K SO (3/3/09) - $12,400
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280316608869

WSJ studio (week 27,unit 3213) 37K SO - $6205 (3/21/09)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280321716461

WSJ 1Bd - Week 25 (#3425/Sat-Sat) - (44K SO) - $7600
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300305023726



			DavidnRobin:  Auction had SOs incorrectly listed as 51.7K
		
Click to expand...


WSJ -1Bd - week 26 - $7550 (4/15/09)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300307097082

WSJ 1Bd, Villa 3425, Week 27 (4th July week) - $8,501 (4/22/09)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=300308244770

WSJ Studio villa 3213 week 27 (37K SO) - $6350 (5/1/09)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280336820351



			DavidnRobin:  4th of July week - 2009 MFs included in bid (incl special assessment)
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 10, 2008)

*Westin St. John, Bay View (Great Cruz Bay, St. John, USVI)*

No recent ebay sales reported.


----------

